# 4 Gear: Show Us Your New Specialty/4 Gear Customs Pics



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a ton of specialty ( 4 gear ) stuff being turned out lately.:freak: I thought it would be good to have a specific Thread for them SO post away!!

There are some amazing customs being done lately. 

This Pro Mod Buick will be getting some paint in a day or two. I still need to do a little body work. And have some decals made. I found Rick through nitroslots.com who can do custom decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*4-gear custom HotWheels TAXI...*

Hi folks,

I mounted a HW plastic body to an AFX specialty chassis a couple of months ago:










Not too spectacular, but being quite a while away from my workbench it was a fun project anyway! 

We´re racing a nationwide 4-gear series this year, so I´ll probably dust off my resin casting equipment soon and will hopefully be able to show off something more sophisticated soon... 

Greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude that thing looks right at home!! It is clearly customized!!!

Hot wheels are a favorite for all of us to mess with. :freak:

Alot of resin cast cars are from hot wheels.

This Johnny Lightening is a 67 GS400 and it lines up with a 4 gear but with narrowed rims and wheels. I am hoping to have this one cast up next. I have a few in the works.

This 67 is a good candidate for a divorced front tjet. So I would hope it will get cast that way then it can always be modified to fit the specialty chassis.(4 gear)


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a fan of the 4-gear for custom work!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Dave!!!!

Did you get those wheels from Tony in the UK?? I have 3 different sets comong from him some time soon. 

Smoking hot cars!!!!! 


Is that gorgous 55 you did an AFX or 4 gear?? That is the best looking 55 I ever seen. Please post a pic of it??


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Joe. No the 55 is a Tjet. Slimer coupe has Tony's wheels black 57 has Vincent wheels.
Zillas Camaro!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Taxi Claus!!! I'd call for a ride, but it'd be cheaper to buy a car living on this side of the world...
Always enjoy seeing those Hot Rods KD!!! 
Good looking Buick J65, you still need to get a bigger camera, jus sayn...
RM

P.S. Here's some old favorites...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here are some of mine


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey RM I have a camera upstairs but it's easire to snap with my cell and email myself the pic than using the camera, then loading them, then resizing. Arghhh!!! But I promise no more bad pics. Now those pickup's are smoking!!! I can see they are from Rick. Am I right? I have to get some cash together and get a few of his bodies. He has a ton of cool stuff!!!!


Vj, are those diecast? Or did you mold them? They are cool. And that mystery van is bringing back some memories!!!!!

Scooby dooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

More cool stuff from VJ Not On the Bay!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
J65, Are you own medication??? Do you need some???  Who is Rick??? Just messing with ya about the camera  ...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Guys, Great work on all the 4-gear customs & will have to acquire a HW Cockney Cab (Taxi) to mount on a chassis. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Joe... the Scooby van is diecast..but a VERY light metal body from Racing Champions. The cabs are Hot wheels, but they're plastic bodies that a buddy of mine painted up for me.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet. I likey that van!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:THose Hot Rodded London Cabs are painted the coolest ! Gotta get me one of these !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:THose Hot Rodded London Cabs are painted the coolest ! Gotta get me one of these !!
> 
> Neal:dude:




Who would know they are London Cabs?? 

Although they are really cool, I didn't even think about what exactly they were!!!lol


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*New York 4-Gear Cab*

Here is my 4-gear custom New York City Road Warrior Cab. It is based on a abused junk Minic Humber stripped body shell I got at the HO-LI's Dollar box from years back. I used it as a prototype for a "Road Warrior" type car & cast a couple. I also cast up a couple of accessories like head lights ,Tyco Cheetah Intake & taillights, etc & a cast mount so it can fit a 4-Gear / AFX chassis.THe "Taxi" sign is prototyped from a diecast. & I used mesh as windowguard, rest is from plastruct.Enjoy !


Neal:dude:



Abramson Motors...........We go where other fear to tread !!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

:freak: :freak: Neal that thing is kewl!!!! :freak: :freak:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

cool "Escape from NY" taxi...just need the Ernest Borgnine driver


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is an RM custom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Also working on this GS F/C

Color suggestions??


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The RM Camaro is real cool in silver looks like the Hawaii 5-0 car !!!
As for the Buick GS how about competition orange or Yellow ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yellow Joe.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe - Maybe 70 GSX Saturn Yellow? I reckon it'll look good in any color you spray, though!

KD - That '57 is sweet! Great looking flames and silver on the sides. Love the way you tucked those fat rears in there, too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn Dave, talk about dragging in the weeds bro. I love it.

Yea rolls i'm think of going that way but with a twist. Pearl. I need to get some regular yellow for a base. I don't thin the pearl will show right without the saturn base.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Kiwidave !:thumbsup: That '57 Chevy ROX !!!



Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is one that I would love to turn into a resin slot car. It is just a little to narrow though. Is this something that can be addressed??

Widen it a little???











So we had to roll her down and see what we're dealing with.











So far it's looking great!!!












But NO!! Just a tad off!!!!











So what can I do??


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Do you mean the Truck ? Or that Chevy on its back with the H O L E S in the front fenders ! Just kidding, , On a Buick I believe they were called Portholes ? Could you splice it and cut apart a second one to add material in and thus widen it ?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

No reason to widen the body just have to do the wheelwells & mount.The two holes @ the front axle are good for a post mounting.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

skylark,

Hey that Buick looks familiar. That is because, I have the same Buick diecast in my to cast someday pile. 

My Dad had a three tone green 56 Buick with 3 portholes. This casting is as close to his as I will get. He tradded it in for a 69 VW Bug. lol Not kidding...love the bugs but, his 56 Buick was mint and bad to the bone with wide white walls, red painted steelies with the stock hubcaps. We moved off the farm when I was five and he wanted a dependable car for the city....oh he also bought a Metalic Blue 65 SS Impala for my Mom (yeah right) to drive.  Those were the days!!!!!!

Holey Smokes there are a Ton of nice 4-gEArs here!!!!

Bob...have a working 6 gear dually that Bill Hall fixed for me...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Joe - Here is my one of my favorite customs of all. the body was from tyco ford willy, front end from tyco vw , rear spoiler was from tyco porsche car.. i cant remember what else went into it and it sits on 4 gear chassis. Enjoy..










Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Jow...couldn't you just sand the rear rims from behind to make them thinner?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> Hey Jow...couldn't you just sand the rear rims from behind to make them thinner?


I guess you could get them 4 rims and tires thinner but forget about Drag Racing with it. And if I can't run it down the strip and quickly, whats the point?

Bob I also have this same diecast in red and white. Both came on these fancy trailer rigs. Which would be perfect for O Gauge!!! Farm huh cowpoke??

Hmm red steelies with caps. I likey and see that in my future on some slot!!!!! And did you say metallic Blue 65 impala???










Not a 4 gear but this picture is for the Zilla Man!!!

Hey Wesjy, that is some hot looking Frankenstein you have there!!! Sweet!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah Wes that is a freakin' Cool Red Rat Rod...Engine Power!!!!

Ooh yeah I will soon have a blue 65 Impala painted up...soon. Actualy Jerry sent me a yellow one way back that needs a Red pain job on it. 

Bob...I need to make a Maisto a go, go...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Yeah Wes that is a freakin' Cool Red Rat Rod...Engine Power!!!!
> 
> Ooh yeah I will soon have a blue 65 Impala painted up...soon. Actualy Jerry sent me a yellow one way back that needs a Red pain job on it.
> 
> Bob...I need to make a Maisto a go, go...zilla



I made a Hit sat nite at swap and chat Bob. Maybe another 65 Impala?? :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This Mongoose is 1 of Rick's bodies. ( Hairy Canary )











This 57 is a diecast but will soon be a resin model  for the 4 gear :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Mongoose looks cool, and that 57 looks wicked!!! It looks like it's ready to pounce on something!!!! Sweeet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How bout a 55 pro mod Joe :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks cool, Joe! While I understand they're necessary for the speeds they obtain, I'm not a big fan of the big ole deck spoilers.. I'm partial to the stock look!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks cool, Joe! While I understand they're necessary for the speeds they obtain, I'm not a big fan of the big ole deck spoilers.. I'm partial to the stock look!!


Same here.. 

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys just might make a drag racer out of me yet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I will say I'm thinking about it!!!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I'll play


















kcl


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sundaaaaaay Sundaaaaaaay Sundaaaaaaaaaay!!! Great day for racing!!! Good looking bunch Al!!!
Liking that bucket KCL!!! May have to copy that...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh Man! 

I see a ton more of real Cool 4 Gear Chassis builds on this thread...Far Out!

Bob... :woohoo: ...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I know I been lacking in the picture area so here are some.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*40's ford*

just posted this in the customs thread too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tons of Great 4 gear builds here & good to see you casting again Ed!!

Nice paint jobs........................real Nice!! 

Bob...has a 4 gear from Tony up his sleeve...zilla


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like that grand national!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*Boss hemi Mustang 4 gear*

Here is a former " carfiti" Mustang I repainted and stuffed a blown FORD hemi in.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Nice! That seems to be the thing to do with those Mustangs. http://


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Heres a few waiting on various things like chassis', clear coats and other minor details. http://  Well, all except the Vega.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Liking those 57's TGM2054.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Liking those 57's TGM2054.


:thumbsup:Cool set up! I did a Willys surf Woody using the plastic woody body from the '40 Ford HW diecast & a JL Willys body that I prototyped & molded a series in resincast.I would like to do a trailer & woody setup like yours someday.

:dude:Neal


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I got the big can of green!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Umm Dave, how the heck do you see the road with that big horn on the hood??? lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

hey videojimmy how about a little info on "the snake" car, please. I would like to try that one, thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is a die cast body. probably Johnny Lightning, but might even be Hot Wheels


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that car looks real good, how did you mount that hot wheel body?


----------

